#ubuntu-dz 2010-12-25
<olive_> bonjour
<olive_> a quoi cert ce canal??
<olive_> Bande de fils de pute , sale pd 
<taziden> sympa
#ubuntu-dz 2011-12-20
<raouf> Off, t'es là ?
<Off> oui
<raouf> ça va ?
#ubuntu-dz 2011-12-22
<Siphax__> salam alikom
#ubuntu-dz 2011-12-23
<Hiempsal___> Azul Falawen
#ubuntu-dz 2011-12-24
<Siphax> AZUL FLAWEN
<oix> plop
<Siphax> azul
<oix> azul a Siphax :) amek tettilidh ?
<Siphax> bien 
<Siphax> et toi
<oix> ça va ça va
<Siphax> tues sur quel distrobution de ubuntu
<oix> la squeeze !
<Siphax> debian il nikle stable
<Siphax> gnome ou KDE
<oix> Siphax, j'utilise Debian, mais j'active un peu niveau Ubuntu ;) tu utilise quoi toi ?
<oix> gnome
<oix> mais Off  dira que les gestionnaires trop graphiques et super lourds en plus comme Gnome et KDE c'est naze, et je lui donne raison ;)
<Off> héhé
<Off> perso, j'avais testé gnome-shell pendant un moment
<Off> le changement est bien, mais c'est pas très stable
<Off> j'en avais marre des bureaux trop "statiques"
<Off> là, je suis repassé à mon bon vieux wmfs
<oix> Off, déconne pas, t'avais fait une oeuvre d'art avec wmfd, et je te dois ... d'avoir dragué avec :p 
<Off> hahaha
<Siphax> ok
<Siphax> tu as déja esseyer mate-desktop
<oix> c'est un fork de Gnome fait par les gens d'arch si je me rappel
<Siphax> oui
<Siphax> ubuntu 12.04 +mate + compiz 0.8.8 +emerald
<Siphax> oui
<Siphax> ça marche
<oix> je ne sais pas si je vais essayer ou pas, mon PC a grillé, dès que j'en achète un, je l'essaye ... 
<Siphax> pas pour linstant 
<Siphax> compiz il n(est pas stable sous mate
<Siphax> mais il est stable mieux que unity
<Off> j'aime pas gnome2
<Off> j'vais pas aimer mate
<Off> vu que c'est gnome2
<Siphax> pour moi gnome-shell c'est un gaché
<Off> hein ?
<Off> pour moi, c'est meilleur que n'importe quel dm.
<Siphax> et unity il manque beaucooup
<Off> unity, j'aime pas trop
<Off> mais gnome-shell, j'aime assez bien, avec les bonnes extensions biensur.
<Siphax> gnome-shell il n'est pas distine pour etre sur un PC de bereau
<Siphax> c'est j'achet un jour une tablette en va boir
<Siphax> en tous cas sous gnome 2 en peu lance une application avec un seul clic
<oix> sous gnome-shell aussi ...
<Siphax> non 
<Siphax> avec plus de toi clic
<oix> de toute façon j'ai toujours lancé les applications avec Ctrl+F2 ...
<Siphax> il ont pas panse pour quelqu'un qui vien de windows
<Siphax> sa c'est une répense pour quelqu'un de la famillé gnu/linux
<Siphax> mais pour un windowsien qui ne conné même pas l'application
<Siphax> en peu pas lui dire a chaque fois qu'il lace Ctrl+F2
<oix> à force de penser à eux on finira par créer un fork de Windows ... il y a déjà un peu trop de copie/coller ... sincérement, je pense qu'on devrait plus familiariser les gens à du linux, s'ils ont réellement un cerveau et un minimum d'intelligence, ils n'ont pas à chercher des ressemblances avec Windows pour pouvoir utiliser du gnu/linux
<Siphax> une autres question 
<Siphax> sous unity et gnome 3 il est passe ou la liste des fenetres
<Siphax> mais un bon menu c'est mieu
<Off> sous gnome-shell, tu cliques même, tu sais
<Off> touche meta, tu tappe un bout de nom de l'application, puis entrée
<oix> Siphax, sinon essaye OpenBox, un cliques droit, et t'as le menu ;)
<Off> et si tu insiste sur le clique, eh ben, touche meta et tu clique sur ton application
<Siphax> pour ma part je suis bien sous gnome 2
<Off> et si tu veux mieux, y'a une extensions pour avoir ses applications favorites sur ta bar en haut :-)
<Siphax> et mate-desktop
<Off> je considère tout ces desktops comme obsolètes
<Off> dans le sens où, c'est pas l'interface qui est adapté à l'humain mais l'humain qui s'est adapté à cette interface
<Off> vous avez utilisé trop de dm windows-like pour pouvoir changer
<Siphax> no
<Off> le changement fait pas de mal, je suis passé du tiling à du "ça cours et saute de partout" (gnome-shell)
<Siphax> j'ai beaucoup utilisé gnome 2 et j'ai pas trouvé mieux
<Off> et en 2 jours, j'ai réussi à m'adapter
<Siphax> avec gnome-shell
<Off> il est pas dur, il se base juste sur un autre principes
<Off> une sorte de vision global de ton environement à la porté d'un touche
<Siphax> voir les probleme de gnome-shell avec les cart graphique ATI
<Off> la touche Meta. (ou win)
<Off> ah, mais ça, c'est autre chose
<Off> moi je te parle de l'inteface/interaction humain machine, pas de problème de code
<Off> :-p
<Siphax> l'affichage de mon bereau il horible
<Siphax> ok
<Off> Siphax: tu peux avoir un menu d'application et la liste des applications sur ta bar
<Off> https://extensions.gnome.org/
<Off> tout est ici.
<Off> et au pire, essaye le fork de gnome-shell chez les gars de mint
<Siphax> mais j'ai des probleme avec le pilote ati
<Off> c'est un gros gnome2 avec l'interaction gnome-shell
<Off> change de carte graphique :-p
<Siphax> oui je suivé sa
<Siphax> a cause de sa
<Siphax> pour suoi sous gnome 2 elle est nikle
<Off> quand tu veux utiliser du linux, faut faire gaffe à ce que t'achètes comme matériel
<Siphax> pourquoi sous gnome 2 elle est nike
<Off> dans la majorité des cas, les trucs standart marchent
<Siphax> oui
<Off> mais dés que ça commence à se spécialiser, faut faire gaffe
<Off> ben, gnome-shell à besoin de l'acceleration graphique
<Off> et ton driver merde avec ça, surement
<Siphax> c'est important
<Siphax> oui
<Off> mais apparement, ils ont fait un truc pour que ça supporte les acartes sans acceleration
<Off> mais oublie pas que, le but de gnome-shell est de tourner sur les nouvelles machines.
<Siphax> oui j'ai déja trouvé ce sujet sous webupd8 et lffl et omg ubunt
<Off> les anciens pc, ils sont pas supportés.
<Off> si tu continues à te baser sur une ancienne machine, tu avanceras pas loin dans ton développement
<Siphax> j'ai un PC puissan
<Off> faut un certmain moment avancer
<Siphax> core i3 cart grafique ati 1 g 
<Siphax> 4 g de ram ddr3
<Siphax> 2 disque dur 1t et 500 g
<Off> ah ben, c'est pas la faute de gnome-shell en tout cas ;-)
<Off> faut râler sur ati :-)
<Siphax> sous les devloppeur de gnome shell
<Siphax> car gnome 2 il fonction nikle
<Siphax> est ce que tu sais comment edite le fichier debian/rules
<Siphax> aprés que en lance dh_make 
<Siphax> car j'ai pas des probleme avec le fichier debian/controle
<Siphax> il me reste ce fichier que je ne sais pas comment faire 
<Siphax> car la créeation d'un paquet elle se base sur lui
#ubuntu-dz 2011-12-25
<Siphax> azul falawen
<Off> yop
<Siphax> bonjour OFF
<Siphax> ola
<Siphax> joyeux noel 
<Off> les délires traditionnels, c'est pas trop mon trucs
<Off> mais merci de l'intention
<Siphax> derien
<Siphax> j'ai un probleme dans la constriction des paquet avec debuild
<Siphax> sudo pbuilder build *.dsc
<Siphax> le probleme c'est le fichier debian/rules
<Siphax> est ce que t'as une solition pour m'aidé
<Siphax> car je conne pas comment édite au commanté ce fichier
<Siphax> OFF vola la nouvelle http://www.google.com/trends?q=gnome%2C+mate&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<Siphax> mate et gnome 3
<Off> c'est pas comparable
<Siphax> nous sommes pas loin
<Siphax> je vais apprendre le C++
<Siphax> j'ai 16 ans 
<Siphax> et je vais contribué
<Siphax> 17 ans cette anné
#ubuntu-dz 2012-12-21
<mohamed_amine> salam
#ubuntu-dz 2012-12-22
<taziden> salut
#ubuntu-dz 2012-12-23
<zeitoina> salam aleykoum
<zeitoina> voila j'un petit probleme de tuning avec ma carte sat ....le code szap -c channel data1 ne donne rien
#ubuntu-dz 2013-12-22
<F0xD3> salam wa 3likom
#ubuntu-dz 2014-12-15
 * shel3over mode bind 0.0.0.0:*
#ubuntu-dz 2014-12-16
<quizclown> I'm a triviabot. Type !info for details
<quizclown> 3: Answer is :foo:bar:
<quizclown> Hint: :f..:.ar:
<quizclown> Hint: :f.o:b..:
<quizclown> Hint: :...:bar:
<quizclown> Hint: :.oo:.a.:
<quizclown> Hint: :foo:...:
<quizclown> Hint: :..o:b.r:
<quizclown> Snoozing
<med\_> quizclown bah
<quizclown> No score yet
<quizclown> 3: Answer is :foo:bar:
<quizclown> Hint: :.oo:.a.:
<quizclown> Hint: :fo.:.a.:
<quizclown> Hint: :f..:ba.:
<quizclown> Hint: :f..:.ar:
<quizclown> Hint: :f..:ba.:
<quizclown> Snoozing
<quizclown> I'm a triviabot. Type !info for details
<quizclown> 3: Answer is :foo:bar:
<quizclown> Hint: :f.o:b..:
<quizclown> Hint: :f.o:b..:
<quizclown> Hint: :f..:b.r:
<quizclown> Hint: :f.o:..r:
<quizclown> Hint: :.o.:b.r:
<quizclown> Hint: :f.o:b..:
<quizclown> Snoozing
#ubuntu-dz 2014-12-17
<med\> ./configure devuan --with-out-sysytemd : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direction_assist%C3%A9e
#ubuntu-dz 2014-12-19
<med\> http://www.ubuntu-algerie.org :=) il est comme nous, rien + 0 + 0.000000000000000
#ubuntu-dz 2016-12-23
<roger2750> السلام عليكم لماذا أوبنتو على النظام الوهمي يكون دائما بطيئا؟؟؟؟
<roger2750> il n'y a personne à me repondre!!!!!?????
#ubuntu-dz 2016-12-25
<bonois23> renouvelement de mon abonnement a la team
